# BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid Supplies.



## Richio (19/4/16)

Hello all you vapers out there

*BLCK Vapour is proud to present to you our opening day on Friday (22/04/2016).* 

Just to give you an idea on what we will be offering, Our online store will be exclusively selling DIY e-liquid concentrates & accessories at prices to suit your wallet. We have over 140 flavours in stock and all bottles will be sold at wholesale prices no matter what quantity you buy. Whether you new to mixing e-liquids or a master mixologist, we've got something that will appeal to you.
For the new mixers, we've made DIY easy for you with an e liquid calculator, a DIY guide & recipes for all concentrates, so you can experiment with whatever your taste desires. All concentrates will be sold in 10ml bottles making it easy to buy specific quantities you need in your adventures of becoming the best mixologists around.

*GO ON, DO YOURSELF A FLAVOUR!!!*
www.blckvapour.co.za is now LIVE!!! 


​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

This sounds great @Richio, looking forward to checking out your site. All the best


----------



## Richio (19/4/16)

Thank you for the kind words @BumbleBee. Be sure to look out for our CrAzEe Launch special on all TFA Flavours starting this Friday.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

Richio said:


> Thank you for the kind words @BumbleBee. Be sure to look out for our CrAzEe Launch special on all TFA Flavours starting this Friday.


I will definitely be on the lookout 

Will you be offering bigger than 10ml sizes?


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

Im in. will you be posting the website link here?


----------



## Richio (19/4/16)

@BumbleBee yes we will be doing 100ml bottles in the coming weeks on all the popular concentrates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (19/4/16)

@Kolashnikov Yes on Friday morning I'll post the link to the site once it's live.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (19/4/16)

Looking forward. Apart from TFA what other suppliers will you be stocking?


----------



## Richio (19/4/16)

@Patrick Inawera, Flavour west, Capella, Flavour art will all arrive in the next 2 weeks. We quite excited about the Inawera Shisha range as these flavours have seen some interesting reviews overseas and will be something different to what we used to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Patrick (19/4/16)

Richio said:


> @Patrick Inawera, Flavour west, Capella, Flavour art will all arrive in the next 2 weeks. We quite excited about the Inawera Shisha range as these flavours have seen some interesting reviews overseas and will be something different to what we used to vaping.


Been dying to play around with the Shisha range as well. I'll buff the credit card.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/4/16)

Great news @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/4/16)

Would also love to try the Shisha range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (19/4/16)

Will be ordering some stuff this weekend 

Looking for pumpkin , nutmeg , vanilla and whipped cream?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (19/4/16)

Thanks @Imthiaz Khan & @brotiform.


----------



## Alexander Scott (19/4/16)

Will be keeping an eye on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/4/16)

It is time to update and increase my diy box of goodies great timing. Will defo check out your site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/16)

Wishing you all the best with the venture @Richio !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (21/4/16)

What's the website to check out? 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

@OhmzRaw 
www.blckvapour.co.za 
Use the code BLCK10 to get 10% off all products this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## michael dos santos (22/4/16)

@Richio great website bro and amazing prices. 1st of many orders placed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Thank you @michael dos santos


----------



## skola (22/4/16)

Great website @Richio and all the best. Are the 10ml bottles the dropper ones?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Thank you @skola . All 10ml bottles are the dropper type.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> Thank you @skola . All 10ml bottles are the dropper type.


Awesome, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Nice site cool pricing. Cart getting full lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (22/4/16)

Order placed. Lol, take my money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zahz (22/4/16)

Going to be the new one stop DIY shop  great prices great selection . Good luck with your venture @Richio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> @OhmzRaw
> www.blckvapour.co.za
> Use the code BLCK10 to get 10% off all products this weekend.


Lol just found this now after placing my order, let that be a lesson to me for not reading the entire thread


----------



## Zahz (22/4/16)

that could have been some extra concentrates @nemo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo (22/4/16)

Zahz said:


> that could have been some extra concentrates @nemo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agg was a small order just wanted to mix a batch of some flavour I am trying out

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (22/4/16)

Where you located and are you open to collections?


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

Very impressive! Good luck with this venture. Quick question, are the 30ml amber bottles glass and can you get 100ml amber glass bottles?


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Hi @Smoke187 we based on the East Rand & don't normally allow collections as we distribute from an enclosed area, but I can do it by prior arrangement. Just send me a message/ e mail with what you looking for & we can take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Smoke187 we based on the East Rand & don't normally allow collections as we distribute from an enclosed area, but I can do it by prior arrangement. Just send me a message/ e mail with what you looking for & we can take it from there.



Thanks, was just curious to know, but I'll place my order this morning for delivery


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Ernest said:


> Very impressive! Good luck with this venture. Quick question, are the 30ml amber bottles glass and can you get 100ml amber glass bottles?


Thank you @Ernest The 30ml amber bottles are glass. We haven't had a call for 100ml amber bottles as yet, but i will look into & get back to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (22/4/16)

Nice, clean site @Richio. Well done. Order placed. Some very interesting new TFA flavours. Just check some of the descriptions (which are generally very good). Like Fruit Circles and Musk Candy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> Thank you @Ernest The 30ml amber bottles are glass. We haven't had a call for 100ml amber bottles as yet, but i will look into & get back to you.



Thank you, will appreciate. I can get them in Cape town, but they come in boxes of 108 for normal bottles and boxes of 90 for the dropper bottles. The dropper bottles have either a slow or fast dropper which I prefer and cost less than R400 per box, but I only need maybe ten at a time. If I could get a couple of bottles while getting my other supplies it will be very convenient.


----------



## Mike (22/4/16)

Nice website, nice prices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

Is these prices only for today  Pay day is tomorrow

Also if you guys could get 100ml Plastic dropper bottles you will be the place i order from for all future orders


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Is these prices only for today  Pay day is tomorrow
> 
> Also if you guys could get 100ml Plastic dropper bottles you will be the place i order from for all future orders



Hi @Kolashnikov Those prices are the standard prices, the discount code is valid till Sunday night. 100ml plastic bottles will arrive by Tuesday or Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Kolashnikov Those prices are the standard prices, the discount code is valid till Sunday night. 100ml plastic bottles will arrive by Tuesday or Wednesday


The problem with discounts is now im just going to add more concentrates till im back to the same amount before this discount

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

No RY4 Double?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> No RY4 Double?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Under R for Ry4 page 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Ernest said:


> Under R for Ry4 page 6


Must've missed it bud sorry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Are all ur concentrates 100% pg? I've seen in the calculators it asks this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Must've missed it bud sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



 it was one of the first things I looked for. That's all HRH vapes.


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Ernest said:


> it was one of the first things I looked for. That's all HRH vapes.


What is HRH vapes? Looking for some decent single flavour vapes too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

What is shisha?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What is HRH vapes? Looking for some decent single flavour vapes too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



HRH, Her Royal Highness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Ernest said:


> HRH, Her Royal Highness


Lol do u have any good recipes for ry4d I see this one has more caramel flavouring than the first ry4d which will be interesting as a single flavour vape. What's ur vg pg % with ry4d 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol do u have any good recipes for ry4d I see this one has more caramel flavouring than the first ry4d which will be interesting as a single flavour vape. What's ur vg pg % with ry4d
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



For HRH it's plain and simple. 60:40 Vg Pg 5% Ry4 Double 12mg Nic.
I am busy with a Butterscotch Custart and Ry4, Tried it first with Bold tobacco, but not that impressed with bold. Will post in DIY if it's worthwhile.
Then there is one with Ry4, Vanilla Swirl and Sweet cream, but can't think of the % right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Ernest said:


> For HRH it's plain and simple. 60:40 Vg Pg 5% Ry4 Double 12mg Nic.
> I am busy with a Butterscotch Custart and Ry4, Tried it first with Bold tobacco, but not that impressed with bold. Will post in DIY if it's worthwhile.
> Then there is one with Ry4, Vanilla Swirl and Sweet cream, but can't think of the % right now.


Thank you bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

I see some missing flavours papaya, cantaloupe, em, going through a few recipes I want to make 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

Litchee too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (22/4/16)

@Richio - awesome service, thanks for the cadbury's biscuit! I will now drizzle it with INW Biscuit and drip it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

@method1 it's only a pleasure. Thank you for your support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (22/4/16)

WOW im impressed ordered this morning before knowing about the discount and made a comment on my stupidity for it, these guys @Richio at blckvapour insist to add an extra item to make up for the discount I did not take advantage off due to my own stupidity.

Ok so looking forward to the vapemail on monday and our company driver knocks at my door with a parcel in his hands,its my order!! well done guys great price and great service what more can I possibly ask for. Mixing up this batch tonight already and will be vaping it by the time I only expected to get vapemail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## michael dos santos (22/4/16)

Awesome service thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

@nemo @michael dos santos It's only a pleasure, Thank you for your support.


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/4/16)

@Richio do u guys also do INW and Flavour art and which other concentrate makes other than TFA 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (22/4/16)

What courier do thay use?


----------



## MoneymanVape (22/4/16)

What courier does blck vapour use?


----------



## michael dos santos (22/4/16)

Courier guy as far as I can remember

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (22/4/16)

Thanks


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

@MoneymanVape we make use of courier guy for all our deliveries.


----------



## MoneymanVape (23/4/16)

Hi, is blck vapour going to stick more flavour or capella or other brands?


----------



## Richio (23/4/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape. We will getting stock of Flavour art, capella, inawera and flavour West in the next 2 - 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (23/4/16)

Sweet thanks. Will have to put some in cart again


----------



## Patrick (25/4/16)

Wanted to chime in with the others. Order placed at 08:50 on Friday. Received at 14:20. Created an interesting version of a Gitanes by 15:30. Thanks @Richio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (25/4/16)

Great service @ BLCK vapour!! Just realised i forgot one or twee flavour om running out of

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (25/4/16)

Great service thank you @Richio

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (25/4/16)

Thx @Richio, got my order today, great service!! Will post on Vape mail as soon as I have a chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stoney (26/4/16)

Has anyone tried/bought the SCALE - Any comments...any good?


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/4/16)

I bought that exact scale for r120 from a guy that sells gadgets etc. I love it. Dont realy use use it for vg/pg/nic but for flavour ot works nice. Especially because i onley make small batches atm. I realised that a drop.is not always a drop thats why. I would say buy it. Especially if you have noticed some inconsistencies in you flavour at the same ratio


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/5/16)

@Richio eta on cap flavours?


----------



## Richio (5/5/16)

Hi @Sickboy77 
There's been a small delay on our cap flavours, so they should land around the 25th.


----------



## Silent Echo (5/5/16)

Just a huge shout out to BLCK Vapour. I ordered around 20 concentrates, plastic and glass bottles, etc, this morning and received all items today! Awesome service!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (5/5/16)

Thanks @Silent Echo.


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Sickboy77
> There's been a small delay on our cap flavours, so they should land around the 25th.


Perfect thanks, placing order before monday


----------



## Zacdaniel (18/5/16)

I have a question.
With regards to the Caffeine how does this affect one, does it even have an effect?
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/additives/products/caffeine-concentrate-fw


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/5/16)

What I would like to see or suggest is maybe a added description on the flavour like suggested uses and tast etc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke187 (18/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> What I would like to see or suggest is maybe a added description on the flavour like suggested uses and tast etc


I agree, that would save us a lot of time, instead of having to search the net for the flavour profiles.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Richio (18/5/16)

Hi @Zacdaniel
With regard to the e-caffeine, there's a lot of mixed reports on it. Some claim that for caffeine to work, it needs to be ingested to pass through your system and reach your CNS to give you that long lasting caffeine rush. Others claim it does work as it gets absorbed into your system through inhaling, the same way nicotine does. Personally I feel it gives a short rush although not as long lasting as caffeine in coffee.

@MoneymanVape @Smoke187 I know how frustrating that can be, but we are working on putting up descriptions with each flavour. Unfortunately manufacturers don't provide us with this so we have to compile this information ourselves and this takes some time. Please bare with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/5/16)

Would like to see warnings for the flavors that pose any health risks. (If it stated on the site and I missed it, I apologize).
Went through some of the Flavor West concentrates and did not see any warnings though many of them contain Fructose or Sugar Syrup.

Contains a form of sugar. Sugar can caramelize and even burn at low temps, and produce toxins and suspected carcinogens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (18/5/16)

@Imthiaz Khan I will be sure to include that too as we have done with TFA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Sickboy77
> There's been a small delay on our cap flavours, so they should land around the 25th.



This bodes well for my cart  It's just sitting there waiting patiently for the 25 th


----------



## Razien Boyes (24/5/16)

I'd like to order concentrates from blckvapour, but not keen on using or registering for payfast. Are there any other payment methods? I usually pay vendors by bank EFT.


----------



## Richio (24/5/16)

Hi @Razien Boyes 
With pay fast, you don't have to register an account. You just enter your email (for notification purposes) and it will take you straight to the payment link where you can pay by card or instant EFT or I can pm you banking details so you can do an EFT.
**As far as I know, pay fast doesn't hold onto your card details so it's quite a safe payment option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/5/16)

Thanks Richio for the great service and replaying to all the q's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/5/16)

Will you be getting cap golden pineapple soon?


----------



## Richio (24/5/16)

@MoneymanVape we've had some delays with our cap flavours. I will check on the pineapple and get back to you.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (25/5/16)

@Richio any news on the CAP concentrates? and what will they price?


----------



## Richio (25/5/16)

Hi @Create-A-Cloud 

We experiencing some delays with our Cap shipment. I can't promise you an ETA until i have a solid date to go on
My apologies for the delay.


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Can atest that the save cart function works awesomely. Sadly I had to cut a few concentrates to make way for a mod but there's always the credit card

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Yea i cant order until cap comes in, so been ordering around for now. Hate paying double or tripple shipping...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Limbo (26/5/16)

Any idea when nic will be back in stock? 
@Richio
Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

@Richio bud when I add stuff to my cart does it automatically calculate the delivery charge in on checkout? I live in benoni boksburg and would rather collect or something than paying R100 for delivery. I could buy nearly 3 other flavours for that?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/5/16)

Placed my order today, hoping for delivery in the morning so I can whip up a fresh batch of awesomeness


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

I'm also expecting a few deliveries tomorrow including 1 from blckvapour. I'm ampt to start mixing too!
I can't wait to see what u mix up 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm also expecting a few deliveries tomorrow including 1 from blckvapour. I'm ampt to start mixing too!
> I can't wait to see what u mix up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I love diy, endless posibilities


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I love diy, endless posibilities


Man I have so many of your recipes pasted in a word doc I for one can't wait try some of them out.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

What's ur guys average spend on diy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (26/5/16)

Hi @Limbo 
Nicotine will be restocked tomorrow


----------



## Richio (26/5/16)

Hi @kyle_redbull
Jhb is a flat shipping fee of R40 (< 2kg)
Sure you can collect, just share your cart link and your email address with me and I'll get an invoice sent to you with a collection address.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @kyle_redbull
> Jhb is a flat shipping fee of R40 (< 2kg)
> Sure you can collect, just share your cart link and your email address with me and I'll get an invoice sent to you with a collection address.


Thanks bud. Would you be able to mix me 70/30 pg and vg with nic at 6mg reason why I say 6 is if I add flavours up to a maximum of 15% then the nic level should drop off to around 3mg? If you can what would your price be for a 500ml bottle?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (27/5/16)

@kyle_redbull let me get you a price, will send you a pm. What quantity are you looking for?


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/5/16)

Richio said:


> @kyle_redbull let me get you a price, will send you a pm. What quantity are you looking for?


Plus minus 500ml bud I still have half pg and vg but just want to add nic but give me a price for 70/30 6mg. How do u calculate if let's say I only use 10% flavouring what the nic content would be?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/5/16)

Hi, i know everyone is asking. Any news on your cap flavours. Want to order from you. Just waiting on the cap gold Pineapple.


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/5/16)

Just want to make sure if I use say 18% flavouring that my nic is not too low else I must go for 9mg 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (27/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud. Would you be able to mix me 70/30 pg and vg with nic at 6mg reason why I say 6 is if I add flavours up to a maximum of 15% then the nic level should drop off to around 3mg? If you can what would your price be for a 500ml bottle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It is seriously easy to mix yourself, also thought it would be great to get a premix, but with a scale or syringes it is a matter of seconds to mix. Also gives you the luxury of controlling the amount of Nic. I have slowly been reducing my Nic in recipes in the hopes of getting off it completely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/5/16)

moonunit said:


> It is seriously easy to mix yourself, also thought it would be great to get a premix, but with a scale or syringes it is a matter of seconds to mix. Also gives you the luxury of controlling the amount of Nic. I have slowly been reducing my Nic in recipes in the hopes of getting off it completely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's easy bud but I have small children a 4 year old and 6 month old and I ain't risking their lives if I spill and they touch it by accident...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (27/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I know it's easy bud but I have small children a 4 year old and 6 month old and I ain't risking their lives if I spill and they touch it by accident...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ah fair enough, makes sense. Keeping it safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (27/5/16)

@kyle_redbull I agree with @moonunit
It's quite easy to mix and honestly speaking, I don't think it's a good idea using pre mixed Nic. You won't have consistentcy in your mixes and the calculations will drive you insane but I'll send you a price anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/5/16)

Just waiting on those cap flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/5/16)

I don't mix anything at home, all my diy stuff tucked away nicely at graft. Don't have to stress about having nic around the house with a 20month old boy running around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/5/16)

@Richio eta on cap? Need to order soooooon


----------



## Richio (29/5/16)

Hi @Sickboy77 
As soon as I have some news from the shipper. I'll post up an ETA. I don't want to guesstimate anything right now cause then I'd be lying. 
My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/5/16)

Thanks @Richio, looks like ill have to order elsewhere for now. Need topup asap


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I know it's easy bud but I have small children a 4 year old and 6 month old and I ain't risking their lives if I spill and they touch it by accident...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I have a hyperactive 10 year old and my littel girl is 3. I also don't wan to risk them getting a my nic for fear they drink it. 
I use premixed 80/20 VG/PG with nic mixed in at 3.33mg. I chose 3.33mg nic because once mixed with a single flavour at 10% should bring it down to 3mg ie. for 30ml 27ml premixed VG/PG/Nic and 3ml concentrates. 
Most of my recipes call for between 12 to up to 20% concentrate so I know my mixes are probably in the region of 2.6mg but I would rather have less nic than too much. I can always dilute some 36mg in plain PG and then add a few drops until I get the desired nic hit.

I agree with everyone on the premix not being the best idea from a consistency point of view but I keep mine in a dark, cool cupboard and always shake well before use. But from a safety perspective it is safer to keep premixed, as well as makes mixing simpler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

The Gush clone I made from the concentrates bought here was a resounding success. We had a get together/braai yesterday afternoon and I was vaping the Gush clone in an old Gush bottle. Everyone that vaped it loved, it even fooled my mate that knows the juice! 
I have been chasing this clone since I started DIY 2 months ago and thanks to @Richio for sourcing Shirley Temple my goal was finally achieved.
Excellent service from an exceptional guy! Let me know when you have the Swedish Gummy in stock, will make future clones easier if I can get it all from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (30/5/16)

Thanks @Greyz It's only a pleasure.


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

I needed some more Strawberry Ripe and Strawberry, I have a thing for Strawberry vapes.
Hit the website, Strawberry Ripe and Strawberry on special till the 2nd June #WINNER


----------



## Zahz (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I needed some more Strawberry Ripe and Strawberry, I have a thing for Strawberry vapes.
> Hit the website, Strawberry Ripe and Strawberry on special till the 2nd June #WINNER



Strawberry is a must have in bulk lol, there's always a call for it in everything  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

Zahz said:


> Strawberry is a must have in bulk lol, there's always a call for it in everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good thing I ordered 2 SB Ripe and 1 normal SB. I can vape straight SB Ripe on it's own mixed at 12% as an ADV. 
I blame @Rooigevaar for my addiction to strawberry and cream vapes, as it was his Belly Rub that started it all!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zahz (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Good thing I ordered 2 SB Ripe and 1 normal SB. I can vape straight SB Ripe on it's own mixed at 12% as an ADV.
> I blame @Rooigevaar for my addiction to strawberry and cream vapes, as it was his Belly Rub that started it all!



Totally agree, strawberry ripe is the closest to a real strawberry taste and works well. Even the scent when you open the bottle of it , exact same as you would get from a real strawberry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

Zahz said:


> Totally agree, strawberry ripe is the closest to a real strawberry taste and works well. Even the scent when you open the bottle of it , exact same as you would get from a real strawberry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's my staple concentrate, has to be in box. You could take all of them away and just leave me with SB Ripe and some base and I'm sorted lol
The smell is so close to actual strawberries one would think you could drink the bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> The Gush clone I made from the concentrates bought here was a resounding success. We had a get together/braai yesterday afternoon and I was vaping the Gush clone in an old Gush bottle. Everyone that vaped it loved, it even fooled my mate that knows the juice!
> I have been chasing this clone since I started DIY 2 months ago and thanks to @Richio for sourcing Shirley Temple my goal was finally achieved.
> Excellent service from an exceptional guy! Let me know when you have the Swedish Gummy in stock, will make future clones easier if I can get it all from you


Gush clone?


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Gush clone?


Do you know the juice? It's by midnight vapes

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Do you know the juice? It's by midnight vapes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Never heard of it but sounds interesting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Never heard of it but sounds interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you like sweet vapes then you will like Gush. This is my "treat" juice I buy, @R300 per 30ml it is a bit costly. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> If you like sweet vapes then you will like Gush. This is my "treat" juice I buy, @R300 per 30ml it is a bit costly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What's the clones recipe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What's the clones recipe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I posted it earlier in the thread. I can post it again tomorrow only, it's on my laptop which I left at work today. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I posted it earlier in the thread. I can post it again tomorrow only, it's on my laptop which I left at work today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Will search for it thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

I know this on off topic but damn we need the Like button back. It sucks to be on mobile and not be able to thank a friend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I know this on off topic but damn we need the Like button back. It sucks to be on mobile and not be able to thank a friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I agree 100%

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/6/16)

Hi, are your capella flavours still unavailable?
Thanks


----------



## Richio (14/6/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape
Our Capella flavours have gone in for bottling & labeling. They should be up the site by Thursday evening.
@Create-A-Cloud @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/6/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @MoneymanVape
> Our Capella flavours have gone in for bottling & labeling. They should be up the site by Thursday evening.
> @Create-A-Cloud @Sickboy77


Thans will be placing a huge orde soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (14/6/16)

Thanks @Richio

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (15/6/16)

@Richio any idea when Cap and FA will be loaded?

Edit, never mind just read 2 posts up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (15/6/16)

I've got some bad news, we suppose to receive our Cap & FA labels today. Unfortunately the printers messed up our order and it will need to be reprinted, so it looks like we'll only be able to upload it to the site Friday afternoon. My apologies for the inconvenience. 
@moonunit @MoneymanVape @Create-A-Cloud @daniel craig


----------



## nemo (15/6/16)

Richio said:


> I've got some bad news, we suppose to receive our Cap & FA labels today. Unfortunately the printers messed up our order and it will need to be reprinted, so it looks like we'll only be able to upload it to the site Friday afternoon. My apologies for the inconvenience.
> @moonunit @MoneymanVape @Create-A-Cloud @daniel craig


Thanks for the update, have some concentrates I need to order, want to try a "cheaper" version of mothers milk and another new recipe that's been toiling in my mind.


----------



## moonunit (15/6/16)

Thanks, need some CAP VBIC and VC V1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (17/6/16)

Capella & Flavour Art finally uploaded. There's some new TFA flavours too which weren't previously allowed in.
@moonunit @MoneymanVape @Create-A-Cloud @daniel craig @kyle_redbull @nemo @Calvin305

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

Richio said:


> Capella & Flavour Art finally uploaded. There's some new TFA flavours too which weren't previously allowed in.
> @moonunit @MoneymanVape @Create-A-Cloud @daniel craig @kyle_redbull @nemo @Calvin305


Thanks bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

Loving the new labelling and flavours from cap all sound delicious @Richio any new flavours from FA? @Richio I don't see fuji apple, Berry Crunch, Fruit circles with milk? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (17/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Loving the new labelling and flavours from cap all sound delicious @Richio any new flavours from FA? @Richio I don't see fuji apple, Berry Crunch, Fruit circles with milk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fuji apple is listed as Fuji

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

daniel craig said:


> Fuji apple is listed as Fuji


Thanks bud found it when I searched fuji. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305 (18/6/16)

Thanks @Richio, will place order very soon

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)

Richio said:


> Capella & Flavour Art finally uploaded. There's some new TFA flavours too which weren't previously allowed in.
> @moonunit @MoneymanVape @Create-A-Cloud @daniel craig @kyle_redbull @nemo @Calvin305


Order already placed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (19/6/16)

Hi @kyle_redbull 
We don't have stock of fruit Circles and milk 
Just for future reference, berry crunch has been renamed berry cereal due to trademark issues. The same goes for captain cereal, it is now called crunchy cereal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/6/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @kyle_redbull
> We don't have stock of fruit Circles and milk
> Just for future reference, berry crunch has been renamed berry cereal due to trademark issues. The same goes for captain cereal, it is now called crunchy cereal.


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (19/6/16)

Hi there any eta on FA Cookie concentrate @Richio


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can you get fruit circles with milk @Richio 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (20/6/16)

Hi @Eequinox 
A customer bought out all our stock of Fa cookie that just came in. Our next shipment is only landing around 3 weeks time.
@kyle_redbull fruit Circles and milk will come in 2 weeks time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (28/6/16)

@Richio can you give some info on FA croissant? Smells and tastes lemony, which I was quite surprised by, was hoping a for a doughy buttery crispy sort of flavour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (28/6/16)

Hi @moonunit 
We brought croissant in as per a customers request. I was also hoping for a light buttery flavour but unfortunately it turns out its more like a lemon cream. Flavour art based this flavour on a italian croissant (cornetti) which has a zesty taste to it. I will update the description accordingly.


----------



## Greyz (28/6/16)

Hi Richio, do you think you will be able able to get Fruit Circles with Milk in? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (28/6/16)

Hi @Greyz 
Fruit circles and milk is on our incoming TFA shipment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (28/6/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Greyz
> Fruit circles and milk is on our incoming TFA shipment


Thanks a mil, soon I'll need use only 1 site for all my DIY needs  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/6/16)

@Richio thanks will be ordering soon sorting out a few other issues first 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (29/6/16)

Any new specials coming that i can catch with my order im placing soon? @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/6/16)

@Richio CAP Pina colada does this taste like the real thing or what would u add to get a proper Pina colada vape?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (29/6/16)

@kyle_redbull I haven't tasted cap pina colada so I can't comment on that.
@Create-A-Cloud We awaiting our next shipment from flavor art and capella to arrive, we've also got new Inawera coming in. As soon as they all here, we'll be putting something together for the vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (27/7/16)

@Richio 
Hi, My cart seems to have disappeared with all the flavors I wanted to order. Do you clear the carts from time to time?


----------



## Andre (27/7/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> @Richio
> Hi, My cart seems to have disappeared with all the flavors I wanted to order. Do you clear the carts from time to time?


Hehe, that has happened to me too with more than one vendor. You build up a nice collection of flavours as you see recipes and then boom you cart disappears and the old memory is stretched to the limit. Nowadays I take a snapshot of my cart for just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/7/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> @Richio
> Hi, My cart seems to have disappeared with all the flavors I wanted to order. Do you clear the carts from time to time?



I find that if a certain amount of my cart contents are "sold out" my cart tends to empty, ie: I left my cart over night because I wasn't 100% sure of my flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (27/7/16)

LOL My memory is far from great:-/


----------



## Richio (27/7/16)

Hi @Shooterbuddy 

@Feliks Karp is right, if there's a system update or an item gets sold out and you have those items in your cart, it will automatically remove it. We have tried to find a way around this by adding the save cart option but it still seems to do it. It is wired this way to prevent over selling an item

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (27/7/16)

Strange thing is it removed everything around 20 items. Will rather write down in future Thanks for the reply


----------



## Greyz (27/7/16)

I just want to publicly thank @Richio for coming to my rescue. I placed my order this morning, it wasn't a big order, just a top up of a 4 concentrates that I was low on.
I kept having that feeling like I'm forgetting something so I kept going through the site, adding stuff, scale, bottles etc, while trying to remember what it was.

Then it hit me at 3.30pm long after I've paid for my order, I needed Joy as a few recipes I had called for it and I didn't have any.
In a half panic I try calling Richio, voicemail so I fire off an email hoping he hasn't shipped my order. To be safe I sent a whatsapp message too.

Richio replies with a minute and all sanity is restored, Joy will make it to tag along with my other goodies.

Thanks Richio, I appreciate what you did for me today. If your ever down this neck of the woods I'll owe you a beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (27/7/16)

Greyz said:


> I just want to publicly thank @Richio for coming to my rescue. I placed my order this morning, it wasn't a big order, just a top up of a 4 concentrates that I was low on.
> I kept having that feeling like I'm forgetting something so I kept going through the site, adding stuff, scale, bottles etc, while trying to remember what it was.
> 
> Then it hit me at 3.30pm long after I've paid for my order, I needed Joy as a few recipes I had called for it and I didn't have any.
> ...



Lovely service, when in dire needs! Nice to see in this age of profits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/7/16)

Top service @Richio thank you as usual always going out of ur way to make ur clients happy thank u

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (29/7/16)

Recieved my concentrates today, no leakages in perfect condition, thanks a mil @Richio will definitely order from you guys again soon.
Happy camper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (29/7/16)

I got mine on Wednesday and mixed what I wanted yesterday. Must say I love that they package concentrates in drip bottles (I'm a dripper and Love tiny bottles to carry with me)

Great care was taken so no leakage could happen, Thanx for great service @Richio can't wait to cloud up this place


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/2/17)

On behalf of @Dietz , @Idiot , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown , @DominionZA ,Tash and Irene I would like to thank BLCK for their sponsorship for the DIY meetup we had this weekend. We were able to have alot of fun with the new flavours and hope to post a custom recipe soon for Strawberry Lemonade . Thank you for making our meetup fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (5/2/17)

I would like to also give a massive Thanks to BLCK for the goodies!! You guys rock!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (6/2/17)

@Richio what about some

FA Lime Tahity Distilled
INW Dirty Neutral Base
INW 7 Leaves
INW Coconut
INW Maxx Blend
and most important FLV Kentucky Blend (you can blame @Andre for this one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoney (15/2/17)

@Richio , do you have an ETA on re-stock for FA & TFA?


----------



## Richio (16/2/17)

Hi @Stoney 

Our TFA, Fa, Cap are all gone in for filling and should be back up by the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (17/2/17)

I was about to ask the same as above. 

Should I rather wait to order next week as I only need these by Wednesday 22nd.

Flavours needed: 

Grape Juice (TFA) 
Kiwi (FA) 
New York Cheesecake v2 (CAP) 
Caramel Cinnamon Roll (FW) (50ml)
Sugar Cookie (FW)
Strawberry (Red Touch) (FA) < if possible more than 10ml. 

Thanks bud.


----------



## LouwrensE (3/3/17)

Just want to say that I ordered a bunch of stuff. And the service was absolutely AMAZING.
Will really recommend Blck Vapour to anyone looking to get into DIY.

Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nicholas (28/3/17)

Hey @Richio when will the 10ml cap glazed doughnut be back in stock?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Wazrob (28/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> Hey @Richio when will the 10ml cap glazed doughnut be back in stock?



Also waiting for this before my next order! Sent an email yesterday but haven't had a response yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (28/3/17)

Damn man its gotta get through before i spend all my money ... hopefully they'll have a special or sale too hint hint @Richio


----------



## Richio (29/3/17)

Hi @Nicholas @Wazrob 
Apologies for the late reply, our CAP stock will be loaded up this afternoon.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/3/17)

@Richio always a pleasure dealing with you thanks for a speedy delivery on monday as I only it on Tuesday thanks and you have a lifetime customer 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas (29/3/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Nicholas @Wazrob
> Apologies for the late reply, our CAP stock will be loaded up this afternoon.



Awesome @Richio thanks so much.


----------



## Wazrob (30/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> Awesome @Richio thanks so much.


Still no Glazed Doughnut, im beginning to think @Nicholas bought it all already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (30/3/17)

Morning @Wazrob 

It's up now


----------



## Christoph Wagner (15/4/17)

Those prices! And so many Capella Flavours! I brought what I had with me to SA but I ran out of concentrates 2 days ago, just stocked up again, for comparison, in Germany I pay 1.50€ (~R21) more per 10ml 

edit: Okay. Ordered over Easter, the day after Easter my shipment was packed, picked up and delivered by 1530. Big props to both Blck Vapour and TheCourierGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (18/4/17)

@Richio can you maybe bring in Kettle Corn - TPA and Sugar Cookie - FW in the future ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/4/17)

Hi @Richio I'm looking for FA Coconut - are you getting more in any time soon? TIA


----------



## Richio (20/4/17)

Hi @Huffapuff 

Someone cleared all out stock yesterday. More should arrive within 7-10 days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/4/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Huffapuff
> 
> Someone cleared all out stock yesterday. More should arrive within 7-10 days.


Ha! Ha! Thanks, I can hold on for a week.


----------



## DirtyD (20/4/17)

@r


DirtyD said:


> @Richio can you maybe bring in Kettle Corn - TPA and Sugar Cookie - FW in the future ?



@Richio wll you be getting this in ?


----------



## Richio (20/4/17)

DirtyD said:


> @r
> 
> 
> @Richio wll you be getting this in ?



Hi @DirtyD 
These have been ordered and should arrive in +- 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (20/4/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @DirtyD
> These have been ordered and should arrive in +- 2 weeks.


Shot man, so I will be ordering then ! thanks a lot , you have awesome service


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/19)

@Richio ,any chance for some JF ry4 double at some stage in the new year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Richio ,any chance for some JF ry4 double at some stage in the new year


Another Ry4 

It never ends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (5/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Richio ,any chance for some JF ry4 double at some stage in the new year



Hi @Room Fogger

Noted, I will arrange some on our next shipment.

Edit: I have 3 x 10ml samples of this item - Please pm me your name & I will keep 1 for aside for you, if anyone else is keen on the other 2 please do the same as above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Room Fogger
> 
> Noted, I will arrange some on our next shipment.
> 
> Edit: I have 3 x 10ml samples of this item - Please pm me your name & I will keep 1 for aside for you, if anyone else is keen on the other 2 please do the same as above.


Thanks @Richio , pm incoming. @GSM500 , you were looking for this as well?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/1/19)

PM Sent to @Richio


----------



## Room Fogger (8/1/19)

Thank you very much for the tester @Richio , sure there is a Tobacco recipy crying out for it. Found one and now I can try it. Thanks again for your generosity.
RF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (17/1/19)

@Richio, do any of the nozzle caps fit on this bottle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (18/1/19)

Hi @Christos 

Unfortunately the nozzle tops won't fit on this bottle as the diameter is smaller.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/19)

Are you guys having website issues @Richio?

I’ve been trying to load a cart for a while now and it keeps reloading the page and not doing much after that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Are you guys having website issues @Richio?
> 
> I’ve been trying to load a cart for a while now and it keeps reloading the page and not doing much after that.


Seems to be working fine on my laptop, just not my phone. Maybe it’s just the mobile version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (10/5/19)

Placed my First order today!
Giving DIY a try *fingers crossed*
@Richio will they be delivered tomorrow or Monday?
Im hoping Tomorrow??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (13/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Placed my First order today!
> Giving DIY a try *fingers crossed*
> @Richio will they be delivered tomorrow or Monday?
> Im hoping Tomorrow??



Hi there

Unfortunately the courier doesn't deliver over the weekend. This should be delivered today.


----------



## Safz_b (13/5/19)

Richio said:


> Hi there
> 
> Unfortunately the courier doesn't deliver over the weekend. This should be delivered today.



No problem 
Eagerly Awaiting my supplies


----------

